# Ruger Mark IV



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Just realized the link I posted had me logged in on Gun Broker......oops

Looking at purchasing one of these pistols and came across this nice Stainless Satin Black model on Gun Broker. 
I want it threaded so I can use my rim fire suppressor. 
I’ve only shot one of these once, many years ago. I like the looks of the hunter model grip with the finger grooves. This particular model does not have that grip.
Any thoughts on these guns?
I’ve always heard they are great.
It will primarily be used at the range, plinking. However it may eliminate a few unwanted varmits around the hacienda on occasion. :whistling:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

https://volquartsen.com/inventory_configurations/1242

Found a really nice grip.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow check out this one..


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I ended up with a victory over that particular model. Cool gun but wasn’t what I was looking for at the time.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’ve got 2 MkIIs like that - stainless 5 1/2” bull barrel.
Great guns, very accurate, terrific trigger, never jams.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the hunter model with bull barrell and stainless. Really good pistol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can shoot dimes offhand at 30 yrds.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the Mk-IV w/bull barrel and have no complaints, especially since it was given to me by a friend. Another friend gave me left-hand grips for it. Makes it aggravating for a RH shooter to shoot it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The 22/45 has a different grip angle than the first one you posted. Some like it, some don't. I'd go to a gun shop and handle them both.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The 22/45 has a different grip angle than the first one you posted. Some like it, some don't. I'd go to a gun shop and handle them both.


Thanks Fish
I’ll do that


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got an old .22 semi-auto ruger, I believe it's called a standard model, b4 they called it a mk1. Ser. no. is 5 digit, made in 1951/52. It has a 12" barrel. Not the original barrel, but was done by a smith in p'cola who's long ago passed away. He was a well known smith who did excellent work. He stamp marked the barrel with the date and his initials when the barrel was swapped. Shoots really great. Always wanted to can it, maybe 1-day I will. 
G/L on your quest.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

CurDog said:


> I've got an old .22 semi-auto ruger, I believe it's called a standard model, b4 they called it a mk1. Ser. no. is 5 digit, made in 1951/52. It has a 12" barrel. Not the original barrel, but was done by a smith in p'cola who's long ago passed away. He was a well known smith who did excellent work. He stamp marked the barrel with the date and his initials when the barrel was swapped. Shoots really great. Always wanted to can it, maybe 1-day I will.
> G/L on your quest.


Howard can thread that barrel and build you a can.
Google “Rumbl Wepnz”


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys are precious. Lol









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The 22/45 has a different grip angle than the first one you posted. Some like it, some don't. I'd go to a gun shop and handle them both.


22/45 is the exact grip angle of a 1911... extremely comfortable IMHO

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

I have one that i bought new in the late 70s. Mine is SS and has a 10 inch bull barrel. it has had literally thousands of rounds through it and has never misfired or jammed. Oh and did I mention that it has never been cleaned till last year when my son decided to take it down and clean it. I gave $210 for it and still have the box it came in.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> 22/45 is the exact grip angle of a 1911... extremely comfortable IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know, but as shocking as it may seem, not everyone is a fan of the 1911. I don't understand it, but hey I don't tell girls what gun to like.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I know, but as shocking as it may seem, not everyone is a fan of the 1911. I don't understand it, but hey I don't tell girls what gun to like.


I think a 1911 is the most comfortable handgun ever made, it's a shame it's a complete POS.. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

John B. said:


> I think a 1911 is the most comfortable handgun ever made, it's a shame it's a complete POS..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I shoot a 1911 because I love America.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's mine. I bet it'd look great with a can on it


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Here's mine. I bet it'd look great with a can on it


He’ll that’s practically a rifle. 
Cool gun, thanks for posting.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

lastcast said:


> You can shoot dimes offhand at 30 yrds.


I have one but mine must be broken. I can't hit the broad side of Alabama with mine. I'm sure it is the gun's fault, and not mine.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the mkII best of all MKIII has the loaded indicator, and a different mag release. I currently have three MKII’s one is a stainless slab side target model, the other is a black 5” bull barrel. I also have one that I built from a frame it has a tactical solutions upper on it with an 8oz trigger... it is my suppressor host and my favorite by far. My wife loves the slab side Nd she shoots it well. Great guns!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

What can would be the best and quietest for both my mk1 and .17 hmr? And should the mk1 barrel be threaded at 1/2x28 ?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

CurDog said:


> What can would be the best and quietest for both my mk1 and .17 hmr? And should the mk1 barrel be threaded at 1/2x28 ?


I have a Sparrow suppressor by Silencerco.
If I get another, it will be built by Rumbl Wepnz. local gunsmith
He builds a rimfire suppressor for $250.00 and it is QUIET.
Yes 1/2" x 28 is standard thread for rimfire suppressors. Take it to Rumbl Wepnz to get it threaded. I think he charges about $75.00 to thread it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless you are shooting subsonic ammo, your rifle or pistol will not be silent. You will not hear a report but you will hear the sonic crack of the bullet flying through the air. Especially with the .17 HMR.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, I was hoping there was one made specifically for the 17HMR, since they don't make subsonic ammo for it, at least to my knowledge they don't. 
But I can do the sub .22 and clean out some raccoons and 'possums. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Found me one.
It’s a Mark III target model, but it came with a blued threaded barrel as well. Also a holographic red /green dot sight. 
Volquartsen target grip as well as the original Ruger wood grips.
Can’t wait to give it a try.
Trigger has been tricked and polished as well. Guessing it’s about 2 1/2# or so. Really crisp with no creep.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Flip side


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Same pistol assembled with the factory wood grips, the threaded tactical barrel and suppressor


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got the 22/45 Mk IV....love it. I shoot a bunch of 1911s.


----------

